# Amboyna Vase



## BernieW (Sep 12, 2006)

Well here is a amboyna vase that I turned last weekend. You are not going to believe this but this vase actually exploded into six pieces. I don't know why because I didn't have a catch. I was taking light finishing cuts. It did have a small inculsion but I just don't know if that was it. Anyway I found all the pieces and used Titebond III. I let it set for 48 hrs and then just sanded it thru the grits. What amazed me was how easy and how well the parts fit back together. Actually you can see only two pieces plainly. I finished it with Antique oil and 3 coats of spray satin poly. Probably should have just put it in the trash but I just couldn't force myself to do it. Anyway nothing pretty just wanted to show you a glued up vase. Oh well the LOML has flowers in it and loves it. She tells everyone it is her glue up.


----------



## Bob N (Oct 12, 2004)

Now Bernie,

I know my eyes are getting old, but I am having trouble finding the glue joints. Are you sure these are the right pictures? 

That is one pretty vase my friend!


----------



## Electron (May 22, 2008)

"You are not going to believe this"

Had those words come from anyone but you Bernie, I wouldn't have. Beautiful work as always Bernie, I blush when I look at my efforts after looking at yours.

Harry


----------



## Dr.Zook (Sep 10, 2004)

Glad to see you were able to save it Bernie. The "LOML" has every reason to be proud of it as well as you. As we say over here in the east, "Good on ya mate." LOL


----------



## xplorx4 (Dec 1, 2008)

Great job Bernie. I sure couldn't see any "glue joints" you did a great job putting it back together.


----------



## BernieW (Sep 12, 2006)

Well I tried something today and it seemed to work well. I mixed some india ink until I had a color match. I took a extra fine brush and painted the glue line. It has dried and you cannot see the glue lines at all now except one tiny spot and nobody will know but me. But this just gave me a idea for cracks in bowls and vases. Mix up different colors of india ink with the epoxy/sawdust filler and embellish the crack like that. Will be trying it to see how it works out.


----------



## Glenmore (Sep 10, 2004)

Hi Bernie what can I say to this except awesome as usual.


----------

